# Af Tripple Vs Autoglym SRP Vs Poorboys



## Rían P (Jun 2, 2014)

Hi all, looking for a new polish for my slightly faded flame red Vauxhall Corsa b.

Currently using SRP, but it's gone watery and the chemical smell is starting to annoy me.
I'm summing up AF Tripple, Mothers pure poilsh with glaze, or something from Poorboys. 

Basically I want something to bring the red back, that smells nice and is easy worked with.

Has anybody tried the above or have any suggestions?
It'll be done by hand also.

Thanks in advance,
Rían P


----------



## IanG (Nov 21, 2007)

I've used SRP and Tripple and they are a good AIO

But IMO Britemax AIO is more effective and has a little cut if using by machine oh and it smells awesome


----------



## mayhem85 (May 8, 2012)

Triple is my favourite aio but the others are also very good


----------



## Ads_ClioV6 (Apr 27, 2014)

Much prefer trippple to autoglym,smells clean not much scent also fills very well


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

IanG said:


> I've used SRP and Tripple and they are a good AIO
> 
> But IMO Britemax AIO is more effective and has a little cut if using by machine oh and it smells awesome


IMO Tripple and Britemax are almost equal good. Only thing that Tripple fills little bit more.


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

I would just use M205 personally


----------



## Rían P (Jun 2, 2014)

IanG said:


> I've used SRP and Tripple and they are a good AIO
> 
> But IMO Britemax AIO is more effective and has a little cut if using by machine oh and it smells awesome


Will the britemax bring the red back by hand?


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

If your working by hand I would get a heavier product than anything mentioned here as you get far less from a product by hand


----------



## IanG (Nov 21, 2007)

Rían P said:


> Will the britemax bring the red back by hand?


Should do it'll just take longer than by machine


----------



## turbosnoop (Apr 14, 2015)

10 years ago I had an R reg astra. In the usual Vauxhall pink. I used to tcut it, had no machine to work with. Have to say it worked. Even my hands use to get stained red in the process. How about ultimate compound? Just suggesting something a bit aggressive seen as you will be working by hand


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

It would be AF Tripple for me.


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Gtechniq P1 is a pretty good product by hand :thumb:


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

AF Tripple for me too :thumb:

I don't have many AF products left, but I've kept hold of this one

I mainly use it on door and boot shuts when I do a 'big' detail :thumb:


----------



## OvEr_KiLL (Mar 2, 2015)

Bristle Hound said:


> AF Tripple for me too :thumb:
> 
> I don't have many AF products left, but I've kept hold of this one
> 
> I mainly use it on door and boot shuts when I do a 'big' detail :thumb:


bristle hound you traitor!! whats wrong with af products huh? lol:lol:


----------



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

I had always thought that SRP was good by hand, until I used it by DA and white polishing pad, whole other level of finish was achieved.


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

I cant see how people find the smell of AF Tripple less than SRP.

Tripple is far more chemically smelly not nice at all. Not knocking the results it gives but personally I would go with AG as its a much better product.


----------



## turbosnoop (Apr 14, 2015)

Personally I love a good chemical smell. The smell of the ingredients that are doing the work, I don't buy things because they smell like an air freshener, that's not what they are for. Same goes for flashy bottle labels and colouring, they put me off. Think that's why I've always got on with autoglym, no gimmicks. Never tried auto finesse. Anyway back on track


----------



## Fish (Nov 16, 2011)

Britemax Blackmax then whatever wax to finish.

Fish


----------



## Rían P (Jun 2, 2014)

turbosnoop said:


> 10 years ago I had an R reg astra. In the usual Vauxhall pink. I used to tcut it, had no machine to work with. Have to say it worked. Even my hands use to get stained red in the process. How about ultimate compound? Just suggesting something a bit aggressive seen as you will be working by hand


I actually have Ultimate Compound but I was wanting to try something a bit less aggressive first. Sort of get by with the least aggressive product possible you know. But if need be, I may resort to this.


----------



## Rían P (Jun 2, 2014)

Demetri said:


> Gtechniq P1 is a pretty good product by hand :thumb:


Will it restore the red though?


----------



## Rían P (Jun 2, 2014)

nick_mcuk said:


> I cant see how people find the smell of AF Tripple less than SRP.
> 
> Tripple is far more chemically smelly not nice at all. Not knocking the results it gives but personally I would go with AG as its a much better product.


Does Tripple smell very chemically? I've never smelt it and no where local sells it so can't get a whif.


----------



## matt-rudd (Jan 4, 2015)

To me tripple smells like petrol, not a bad smell for me as I love the smell of it! Get used to from spending 75% of the time at a fuel pump..


----------



## pantypoos (Aug 7, 2014)

i've read that you can use megs glaze no7 to restore faded red paintwork without having to polish any of paint away. Apparently it will feed the paint and restore the colour.


----------



## v1nn1e (Sep 23, 2014)

You're only working with the clear coat. If it's oxidation/crud on the surface of this then yes, a polish can help. If something has happened to the pigment in the underlying colour layer then polish can't help you there.

A full paint decontamination might be a good place to start....?


----------



## Rían P (Jun 2, 2014)

pantypoos said:


> i've read that you can use megs glaze no7 to restore faded red paintwork without having to polish any of paint away. Apparently it will feed the paint and restore the colour.


I've seen this too but it seems like a lot of work compared to SRP, but maybe it'll do a far better job.


----------



## Rían P (Jun 2, 2014)

v1nn1e said:


> You're only working with the clear coat. If it's oxidation/crud on the surface of this then yes, a polish can help. If something has happened to the pigment in the underlying colour layer then polish can't help you there.
> 
> A full paint decontamination might be a good place to start....?


Corsa b's, and basically all red Vauxhalls, were single stage paint known as flame red, until recently when power red, the clear coated equivalent was used.

So, Corsa b's don't have a clear coat but if it did, you'd be very right. Also, I plan to do a full decon as well.


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

OvEr_KiLL said:


> bristle hound you traitor!! whats wrong with af products huh? lol:lol:


Nothing wrong with AF gear Over Kill, just found Detailing products that suit my needs better :thumb:
(For that statement read - better products from other Manufacturer's ! :wave: :lol


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

Rían P said:


> Does Tripple smell very chemically? I've never smelt it and no where local sells it so can't get a whif.


Yes its quite pungent...very high solvent level...but then again being that its a trade product that doesn't surprise me



matt-rudd said:


> To me tripple smells like petrol, not a bad smell for me as I love the smell of it! Get used to from spending 75% of the time at a fuel pump..


Thats will be because its full of petroleum distillates


----------



## matt-rudd (Jan 4, 2015)

God I'm good!


----------



## Rían P (Jun 2, 2014)

Has anyone any experience of Mothers three step or Poorboys then?


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

I used the mothers 3 stage range when I first got my 205....very very good products if you want my opinion and easy to use by hand.


----------



## Rían P (Jun 2, 2014)

nick_mcuk said:


> I used the mothers 3 stage range when I first got my 205....very very good products if you want my opinion and easy to use by hand.


Thanks for the reply :thumb:
Was it any good at restoring the red or did it just make it a bit more glossy?


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

Rían P said:


> Thanks for the reply :thumb:
> Was it any good at restoring the red or did it just make it a bit more glossy?


I dont know my 205 is white 

I would imagine it would be good on any colour to be honest..it certainly lifted a lot of oxidisation of it and crud even though I had clayed.

I might also add this was many many years ago before I got into detailing properly so i used to do everyting by hand and use off the shelf products (I got my Mothers Kit when I was in New Zealand)


----------



## Mathew_3066 (Aug 10, 2015)

Auto Glym rep said a few months ago that they had changed the SRP formula. Used it the other day and wasn't that impressed. Was very watery and made a right mess.


----------



## Rían P (Jun 2, 2014)

nick_mcuk said:


> I dont know my 205 is white
> 
> I would imagine it would be good on any colour to be honest..it certainly lifted a lot of oxidisation of it and crud even though I had clayed.
> 
> I might also add this was many many years ago before I got into detailing properly so i used to do everyting by hand and use off the shelf products (I got my Mothers Kit when I was in New Zealand)


Oh fair enough :lol:
Must clean deep enough then, probably to a similar style as Megs #7. 
Being a long time ago, maybe they are dated now? I don't really know.
I believe Mothers is supposed to be very popular in New zealand, America etc, i believe that they hold 29% of the American Market so very much a dominant figure, where as Meguiars have less than 3%. So there you are, not what I woul have thought.


----------



## Rían P (Jun 2, 2014)

Mathew_3066 said:


> Auto Glym rep said a few months ago that they had changed the SRP formula. Used it the other day and wasn't that impressed. Was very watery and made a right mess.


When it goes watery it's not right. Will still work but should still be the thick texture it usually is.


----------



## turbosnoop (Apr 14, 2015)

Rían P said:


> Oh fair enough :lol:
> Must clean deep enough then, probably to a similar style as Megs #7.
> Being a long time ago, maybe they are dated now? I don't really know.
> I believe Mothers is supposed to be very popular in New zealand, America etc, i believe that they hold 29% of the American Market so very much a dominant figure, where as Meguiars have less than 3%. So there you are, not what I woul have thought.


Always got the impression meguiars where very popular in america, guess I was wrong


----------



## Rían P (Jun 2, 2014)

turbosnoop said:


> Always got the impression meguiars where very popular in america, guess I was wrong


So did I so I was pretty surprised to hear it, especially because Mothers' products are barely mentioned over here


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

Have you got a link to the statistics? Megs a 3% is much smaller than I would ever have guessed.

Megs No7 can work wonders on older paints and I am not sure anyone else has a similar product which can almost rehydrate the paint. I have used various polishes eg 205 and products like SRP all to great effect. A lot depend on the paint and level of oxidation, sometimes you just have to play around with different products to see what works best on that particular paint.


----------



## deef1 (Apr 8, 2015)

Mathew_3066 said:


> Auto Glym rep said a few months ago that they had changed the SRP formula. Used it the other day and wasn't that impressed. Was very watery and made a right mess.


I think if you contact AG customer services they'll have heard that it goes watery, maybe a bad batch? Anyway, I know on other threads on here, they've been sending out replacements for those effected by the watery polish!


----------



## Rían P (Jun 2, 2014)

lowejackson said:


> Have you got a link to the statistics? Megs a 3% is much smaller than I would ever have guessed.
> 
> Megs No7 can work wonders on older paints and I am not sure anyone else has a similar product which can almost rehydrate the paint. I have used various polishes eg 205 and products like SRP all to great effect. A lot depend on the paint and level of oxidation, sometimes you just have to play around with different products to see what works best on that particular paint.


I don't sorry because it was my boss who told me that the other day, (I work in a car care shop). And yes I found it hard to believe but it must be true.

I've read the article about Megs #7 and so it may be an option. SRP does always do a good job but never lasts, then again I haven't been topping it with a good wax.


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

I will need to find the link but from memory Megs had something like 15% of the USA market before it was sold to 3M (2009?)

The new (2012) version of SRP should be quite durable but really just play with different products to see what works.


----------

